# Assemblerfragen



## Java Student (18. Jun 2006)

Hi,

ich hätte zwei Fragen zu Assembler: wieso funktioniert die Initialisierungsfunktion im Usermode nicht? 
    Wenn ich zwischen den Betriebsmodi umschalte, welche Folgen hat dies dann für die Daten die auf den Stack gelegt werden?

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Mfg


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (18. Jun 2006)

Was ist denn die Initialisierungsfunktion?
Und überhaupt klingt das nicht nach einer ASM-Frage (zumal es ASM als Sprache nicht wirklich gibt, weil für jeden Prozessor diverse ASM-Varianten existieren), sondern nach einer sehr prozessorspezifischen Frage. Den Begriff User-Mode kenne ich vom PPC. Geht es um den?

Letztendlich wird sich diese Frage nur mit Hilfe des passenden CPU-Manuals klären lassen.


----------



## Java Student (18. Jun 2006)

Es geht um den 68332 von Motorola.
Ok, ich versuche es im Manual zu finden.

Mfg


----------

